# Old horse suddenly very stiff on one back leg, anyone any ideas?



## Paint it Lucky (27 December 2009)

As title really.  Went to see my old boy today to find he was very stiff on one hind leg, to the extent he didn't really want to move it at first, but when he did move it it eased off.  Walked him round in hand twice and both times he got better the longer walked for but still not quite tracking up as well as other foot.  Couldn't find any heat, signs of injury etc.  Do you think he could have tied up?  (He has done this in the past but not sure if it would only affect one leg).  Or could it be arthritis?  (He is 21) Or something else?  He has been in quite a lot lately due to ice all over yard, normally he would go out daily.  But he has been exercised every day except christmas day when he stood in all day (not ideal I know).  Worked him quite hard boxing day but did make sure I warmed him up and cooled down thoroughly.  So has anyone any ideas what it might be?  I have bandaged his back legs for support and will see how he is tomorrow.  Not given any bute etc as he won't eat it and don't want to mask lameness.  Also he is a drama queen so it's probably not as bad as he thinks it is.  He is quite happy to move around etc just stiff.  Obviously if it doesn't go away I will call a vet but wondered if you guys had any ideas first so I don't worry all night!  Thanks


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (27 December 2009)

It could simply be the cold getting in his joints, I am only 28 and it makes me stiffer. He could have overdone it in the field, or it could be the stabling, my 19yr old gets stiff being in. I just think its probably older joints and wear and tear on them, perhaps get the vet to check if your worried.


----------



## ChocoCornflake (27 December 2009)

Difficult as always to tell over a forum without seeing the horse in person as it were, but I would probably put it down to working hard yesterday - could have caused some local joint inflammation which will take a while to diminish - due to him not moving about much and the cold! (lack of circulation). Of course this is indicative of early osteoarthritis so perhaps leave it a day or two to see if it improves, but if not then maybe consider getting the vet out.


----------



## Rollin (27 December 2009)

He may well be a bit arthritic and if he has fallen or had a knock in the field it would make him stiff/sore without obvious sign of injury.

My 30 year old gets a bit stiff from time to time.  I never hesitate to give a bit of bute.  If it relieves pain and stiffness that is good - if he has a real problem it will re-occur, then I would call the vet.


----------



## cronkmooar (27 December 2009)

I wouldn't panic too much at the moment.  This is probably down to change in daily routine of being out then being stuck in, then doing a good bit of work (especially after being stuck in all day the previous day).

These old guys need to keep moving and a steady stream of work without too much change (obviously sometimes things are just out of our control)

If it was one of mine (21 &amp; 22) I would give a danilon for a couple of days to ease through this and hope that I could get him out back into his usual turn out routine. Definately keep the joints warm on all legs - I do this at all times when stabled and it does make a difference - can't beat the thermatex wraps IMO.

If there is no change after a couple of days of him being back out then I would get the vet - you might need to start a bit of extra joint care.  But as I said I wouldn't worry too much at the moment - you might have just over done it a bit for the amount of turn out he has had recently and I would think from what you have said and his age it is probably more of a joint problem.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (27 December 2009)

Thanks guys.  I expect it is a combination of cold and not moving around enough so getting stiff.  I bought him some nice magnetic boot wraps to wear awhile ago though he keeps destroying them!  They are currently waiting for me to mend them so I will do that asap and get them back on him as he is sometimes stiff after his day off and these really help as well as keeping his legs warm.  He is on a joint supplement at the moment though I think the yard sometimes forget to give it to him.


----------



## cronkmooar (27 December 2009)

If he won't take the bute then maybe try putting him back on the loading dose of the joint supplement when he is stuck in - that might help a bit.  But as Rollin said when its the old ones I never hesitate to give them a bit of pain relief for a couple of days if necessary and an anti inflamatory may just stop things getting worse.

Good luck - I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Paint it Lucky (27 December 2009)

With regard Danilon, Bute etc, he is very fussy and won't touch his food if it has anything like this in it.  Are there any more palatable ones?  Also does anyone think he might have tied up but only on one side, or is this impossible?


----------



## Paint it Lucky (27 December 2009)

God idea Croakmooar about putting him back on loading dose, I was thinking of doing that.  Thanks.


----------



## Nudibranch (27 December 2009)

One way to check is to see if it's worse after box rest - this would indicate arthritis. The fact that it eases up after a bit of movement also points to this. I had an oldie who was basically arthritic in both hindlegs so the lameness looked a lot milder than it really was. It was only a slip on frozen ground one boxing day that caused a more noticeable problem. Bute/Danilon really is the best option if it is arthritis. Would he not take it even in a treacle sandwich or something like that? I had to mix the Danilon with treacle, golden syrup and sugar, then spread it on a white sandwich to get mine to eat it!


----------

